# Who knows what DTG machine Zazzle is using?



## bobyu (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I remembered blogging this after Bobby and Jeff at Zazzle recorded a podcast at Stanford.



> One thing I found VERY interesting was the talk about direct printing. They have actually developed their own process. One of their employees, Robert, was set out to R&D the direct printing process, which involved a lot of research into dye chemistry. Nothing was about at the time, Hanes spent 50 million dollars to develop the same thing and got no where.


----------



## bobyu (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. But as a newcomer here as well as T-shirt print business, I found myself still wanting for a clear answer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Thank you for your reply. But as a newcomer here as well as T-shirt print business, I found myself still wanting for a clear answer.


I think the clear answer is the founders of zazzle say that they developed their own process. 

They aren't using a printer that you would see on the market (brother/tjet/etc), so there's no "brand name" to tell you


----------

